# Tenant 830... anyone use one?



## TPCLandscaping

I have an opportunity to pick up a Tenant 830 that was bought through a military auction. I've ran it, it runs, sweeps and picks up but I'm thinking it could use brushes. it has about 2500 hours on it. I've been getting more and more into parking lot sweeping in the spring. At this time we use a 72" bobcat box broom, 48" sweeper on the front of my tractor and a 24" walk behind broom. As well as shovels and hand brooms. I think the Tenant could increase the ground we cover. Its something id have to trailer as ground speed isn't very fast. 

whats everyones thoughts? 

thanks!!


----------



## Used Sweepers

I have had one of these and can tell you the pros and cons of the machine and what it's intended use is.
Feel free to call me anytime. Tommy Allen at 256-541-2500.


----------

